# Eclipse CD5030 Initial Install Review



## Zero23 (Jun 7, 2009)

So I needed to get a new headunit, as my old Alpine finally bit the dust. My choices were the Alpine CDA-9886, CDA-9887, JVC KD-AVX77, and the Eclipse 7200MKII. As I was researching more and more, I really didn't need the JVC one, as I have an S2000 and usually drive with the radio cover closed. Also I would never be watching a movie while driving. That beautiful screen would pretty much go to waste. Me being an Alpine guy, I was pretty partial to the Alpine decks, particularly the CDA-9887. I was looking into it, and it is a pretty sick deck. The only thing is that in order to be able to tune it to how I'd like for it to be, I'd have to purchase that Imprint system thing. Pretty much a big PITA IMO. Ditto for the 9886. So that left me with the Eclipse. I was ready to purchase it, but the 7200 has no internal amp, which means I would have to pretty much install a whole new system into my car. I was eventually going to do this anyways, but I'm still waiting on the new JL 900/5 HD amp to release. (Perfect size for the S). I saw the CD5030 in stock, and bought it. At first I was skeptical about it, me being an Alpine guy, but after installing it and playing with it for a day so far, I have to say it's quite an impressive deck.

One thing I hate about head units is the fact that you have to buy all these additional accessories and modules that have to hook into the head unit in order for all the full features to unlock. If you're spending $300-$500 already on something, it should work out the box with all the features accessible. This Eclipse unit is actually like that. BT is built into the deck, and it comes with a mountable mic. I mounted mine up the A-Pillar and clipped it onto my driver's side visor. Auxiliary RCA's on the rear plug right up, and also there is a built in USB port for iPod/USB memory plug and play.

I quickly installed the headunit, and fired it up. Of course I had to start playing with the settings to get it to my sound liking. It has a built in 7 band EQ, Crossover, Time Correction, Multi-Harmonizer, and SVC. In other words, it's fully customizable. This is one of the main reasons I bought this deck over the newer Alpines. My older Alpine had all these features for me to tinker with, but all the newer decks do not. They require you to use the Imprint technology to get the sound to your liking. Granted the Imprint technology is great, I don't want to be forced into spending another $150 or so when I already spent $300. I like the freedom of a manual tune.

One added bonus was the BT functionality. I didn't think I'd use it at all, but once I set it up and wired the mic up, I figured I'd give it a shot. It synced up to my HTC Touch Diamond effortlessly, and within a minute, I was good to go. I quickly made a few phone calls, and no one had any problems hearing me. I made a phone call with the engine off, and another one driving around with the top up. Callers on the other end of the line said it was real clear. My friend even said it sounded better than my Jawbone 2! I still haven't tried this with the top down driving, but I will be doing that later today once I get out of work. (Not expecting too much with the top down). It not only does telephone bluetooth, but also A2DP bluetooth audio. I switched modes to BT Audio on the headunit, and it automatically started playing some music from my phone. Very nice feature.

The USB hookup is one of the best features for a headunit ever. I plugged in my iPod right through the USB, and the deck took over. I'm not a big fan of having to use the headunit to control the iPod, and a cool feature I found was that you can switch between manual and headunit control for the iPod. I quickly switched to manual mode, and while plugged into the USB, I was able to freely use the iPod. I also plugged in a thumb drive, and it worked perfectly fine. Read all the mp3's on it, and played them. Pretty frikkin dope.

It has 2 illumination settings, blue or red. Of course to match the interior I chose red, and though it's not amber, it looks pretty nice.

I wish I took pics throughout the install, but I didn't think of that. I'll be taking some pics of the deck later on tonight and will update.

Another nice bonus is the 5V preouts for amps. Once the JL 900/5 releases, it's most def being added to the fold along with some Hertz HSK components and some kinda sub that I can fit in the trunk.

Overall, VERY happy with this deck. Eclipse has gotten back on track with their newer line of headunits since that fiasco they had of trying to go mainstream with Circuit City. I never thought I'd have another headunit besides an Alpine, but I can say without hesitation that this Eclipse deck has moved me away from Alpine.


One Question though, has anyone had any experience with the E-iSERV and steering wheel controls from Eclipse? They don't have the Honda software yet on the E-iSERV website for this deck, but once they do I was going to see if I could get it wired up so I can use my dash controls. The headunit harness had a brown wire and a brown/black wire that the installation manual says are for the dash steering controls, but there are no instructions on where to connect in Hondas. I didn't see a wire on my wiring harness that I got from Crutchfield to connect either brown wire into. Do I have to bypass the harness and tap into the dash control wire on the factory harness to get this to connect? Also, does anyone know what color wire that is on the factory harness for an 06 AP2 S2000?

Sorry for the long read!

Kudos to Fujitsu-Ten for putting out another quality product. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrinflip:


----------



## manstretch (Dec 31, 2005)

Awesome, thanks for the review.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Just FYI, the 9887 does have a 5 band PEQ, time alignment, and fully active crossovers with variable slope that you can utilize without IMPRINT.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh, btw, how is the feel on the deck? Any pictures installed?


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the review. Please post pics when you have them. 

Personally, I prefer the look of the older (90s) Eclipse decks with the piano black finish. In fact, the newer Kenwood Excelons look more like a progression from that design than the current Eclipse decks. Of course, the CD5030 is still on "interest" list.


----------



## Zero23 (Jun 7, 2009)

As promised, here are pics of the unit installed. I learned my point and shoot Canon SD790IS sucks if you don't have the flash on. With the flash it's still kinda clumsy. The unit itself is SO MUCH brighter and lively than these pics do justice. I couldn't get the actual colors to come out, but you get the idea.

Red Illumination at night.









Blue Illumination with flash behind my TWM M1 Abrams Gunmetal Shift Knob.









Blue Illumination









Blue with some of the dash









Red with some of the dash









Red in the daylight. You can see the face pretty much sits flush with the opening. No clearance issues at all.









Blue in daylight. 









Red in daylight. The bezel around the headunit doesn't exactly sit right. I don't think you can stick one on and have it sit fully flush, as the opening is just a tad bit small around the headunit. I had the same problem with my Alpine unit in the S2K









One more from a little further away









The unit feels very solid, and works very well. The buttons feel just as sturdy, if not sturdier than my older Alpine units when pressing them, and the jog dial feels very nice. I do agree, the older Eclipse units with the piano black had a beautiful finish to them. I loved the way they looked. This one is pretty easy on the eyes also, just doesn't look as elegant as the older models. 

I knew the 9887 had those features, but since there was the IMPRINT option available, I'd have probably gone that route and spent more money anyways.


----------



## Slee (Feb 10, 2009)

Just finished the install of my 5030, and I second your overall opinion. I, too wasn't particularly concerned with the BT, but had no trouble getting my phone to work. The only other review I had seen up until this one was from a guy who only mentioned the SQ and functions while lambasting the HU because his particular phone would not work with it.Great review!


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Zero23 said:


> As promised, here are pics of the unit installed. I learned my point and shoot Canon SD790IS sucks if you don't have the flash on. With the flash it's still kinda clumsy. The unit itself is SO MUCH brighter and lively than these pics do justice. I couldn't get the actual colors to come out, but you get the idea.
> 
> The unit feels very solid, and works very well. The buttons feel just as sturdy, if not sturdier than my older Alpine units when pressing them, and the jog dial feels very nice. I do agree, the older Eclipse units with the piano black had a beautiful finish to them. I loved the way they looked. This one is pretty easy on the eyes also, just doesn't look as elegant as the older models.
> 
> I knew the 9887 had those features, but since there was the IMPRINT option available, I'd have probably gone that route and spent more money anyways.


The unit looks great! So, by jog dial, you mean the ring/rotary piece around the track/folder up/down buttons, right?

This Eclipse is on my list now, although units are as well. 

Thanks again for the pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zero23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, the jog dial is the rotary piece around the track buttons. I read a Crutchfield review on this unit and it really didn't do it justice.


----------



## bilydkid1970 (Jul 29, 2008)

IIRC, take a look at PAC steering wheel controls documentation to find out what wires to connect to.


----------



## deadlift425 (May 11, 2009)

I will give my brief intro review: After installing mine today, I cannot believe how clean and clear this thing is to my stock speakers(yes they will be ripped out soon for some nice components). Plenty of equalizing options, very user friendly when working the settings and navigating the interface, volume knob and buttons are a breeze, display is outstanding at night, and easily visible during the day. 

Although I have to file down my trim ring(doesn't detach very easily due to the tight fit of the kit, nothing to do with the headunit itself), the unit works flawlessly. 

I thank Eclipse for coming out with a headunit to compete against the Alpine 9887 for less money that has the equalizing options with the addition of usb and bluetooth.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

These reviews are making my decision harder (or easier, depending on how you look at it). I will have to swing by a local store to play with it for awhile!

The rate I'm going I might still be auditioning head units when CES rolls around in January. Sadly, I'm not kidding.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

deadlift425 said:


> I thank Eclipse for coming out with a headunit to compete against the Alpine 9887 for less money that has the equalizing options with the addition of usb and bluetooth.


Well, Pioneer did come out with the 880/800prs as a direct competitor years ago.  This IMO is the best effort Eclipse has had in a long time in terms of providing a good amount of processing (minus the ability to go active in a 2 way plus sub setup), good looks, and media support.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

chadillac3 said:


> Well, Pioneer did come out with the 880/800prs as a direct competitor years ago.  This IMO is the best effort Eclipse has had in a long time in terms of providing a good amount of processing (minus the ability to go active in a 2 way plus sub setup), good looks, and media support.


So that's the thing isn't it -- Eclipse has this deck, Pioneer has their two 800-series PRS decks, Alpine has the 9887. Choice is good for the consumer, except when there's several good choices!


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for the review. I just swapped from a Clarion DRZ hu to using a BitOne as my full time control center and I use a digital media player as almost my only source. In order to play the occasional CD or listen to the radio, I was really interested in perhaps trying something from the Eclipse line for a few reasons: 1. the ones I've heard sounded generally better than Alpine although I don't know about the Pioneer, 2. these models look nicer to me than the Alpine and about the same as a Pio and 3. they don't have a pico fuse issue - although if you know about the problem, you aren't likely to trigger them anyhow.

I've no experience with Eclipse though - so, 1. how reliable are they generally? 2. Any quirks about Eclipse units that someone should know? 3. I like the ipod option of using its controls, but how are the ipod controls in this model - anyone know? Alpine really did the best possible thing with their ipod units - VERY smart of them, but I am just not into the Alpine look or sound. 4. Lastly, since I'll feed this through my BitOne, what about a digital output? 

Sorry for all the questions, but I'm probably going to buy something fairly soon so it will be very helpful for me. Since this isn't going to be my primary SQ setup, I may even look at the next lower level... I don't need the processing options, but I don't want to sacrifice and end up with possible lower end sound quality in doing so.

Thanks again for doing this review.

Less


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

I actually ended up picking up one of these units and have been very pleasantly pleased. What I like:

1. Bluetooth works great; shocked how much I like this feature.
2. The 7 band PEQ is great; I'm sure it's not as flexible as the 7200, but having up to -10 dB to cut and various Q options makes this really nice.
3. iPod controls work great; one thing I did like about the 9887 was that you could jump through part of the playlist using the buttons at the bottom. This unit doesn't have that but it scrolls reasonably quickly. Do wish you started where you were last browsing, but since I use random 90% of the time it doesn't bother me much.
4. Unit has a nice clean layout and feels as solid as the 9887. Wouldn't say better, but equivalent.
5. MUCH stronger sub preout than 9887. Not shocking as Alpine is notorious for this, but man is it stronger. Have sub gain at about 1/3 on the LRx 6.9's rear channels. With the 9887, I had to have it about 3/4 of the way up to get less output.

What could be better:
1. The lowest EQ band only goes down to 63 Hz. Really would have preferred the bottom was more like 50 Hz.
2. HP on the front/rear preouts only goes to 63 Hz. Same as above; would prefer 50 Hz.
3. Wish the face didn't stick out so damn much. It literally sticks out a solid 1/2"" from the trim ring and kinda looks stupid specifically in my dash as it's a pretty flat stack for the whole center console. Thought about trying to recess it more within the dash mount, but would lose the ability to use CD's and remove the faceplate...which actually might not bother me much.

Overally, I do like it. For an MSRP of $299, it's a damn good unit with a great feature set. Can't wait to get some time and load some music to a USB drive to try that out.


----------



## Zero23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Actually, if you press the up/down buttons it will quick scroll through playlists, kind of like the Alpine units do. 

You're right though, I really wish it would leave off where you were last in the playlists. Not a big deal but it would have been nice.


----------



## cabe42 (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice review, I think I'll try an eclipse for my next head-unit.


----------



## ilee21 (Jul 12, 2009)

does this unit come with a remote?


----------



## deadlift425 (May 11, 2009)

ilee21 said:


> does this unit come with a remote?


Yes. Going to try it this week sometime!!!


----------



## ilee21 (Jul 12, 2009)

one last question... im about to get this from crutchfield. 

Does it come with an ipod cable?


----------



## stebob (Jun 25, 2009)

I installed this unit in my truck 2 weeks ago now. For the price, I could not have picked a better HU. I love this thing!!

It does NOT come with an iPod cable. Thankfully, though, it's a simple USB connection so any ipod cable will work fine (even the "factory" white one that comes with the ipod).


----------



## wmflyfisher (Mar 17, 2009)

So should I pic this unit for my first head unit going active over Alpine or the Pioneer??


----------



## stebob (Jun 25, 2009)

Sure can't go wrong with it. IMO, feature set and SQ vs. value the 5030 is the clear winner over Pio and Alpine.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Negative ghostrider. The 5030 CANNOT do 3 way active (tweet, mid, and sub). You'll need an 800PRS or 9887 or CD7200 for that.


----------



## deadlift425 (May 11, 2009)

Bluetooth is crystal clear on this headunit, and going through the ipod list is a breeze. Unless you plan on running active(which means your the 5% out of 100% that do), there isn't a better headunit to buy in this price range!!!


----------



## murray (Jul 22, 2009)

How easy is the display to see in daylight conditions, either red or blue? Thanks.


----------



## stebob (Jun 25, 2009)

Why can't it run active? THe "front' can be used for the tweets, the "Rear" for the mids and the non-fader for the woofer. All 3 have independant xover and slope settings.


----------



## Z3Sooner (Aug 2, 2008)

I haven't tried the 5030, but I have a CD7100 and it's one of the best SQ head units out there right now (along with the DRZ9255). I actually AB'd my 7100 with a 9887 in my car and I thought the Eclipse was significantly better sound quality.

The other thing that put the Eclipse ahead for me was that, with the 9887 technology once you use imprint that's what you get. You can't change it or adjust it to taste. With the Eclipse units (and a $20 mic) you can run their spectrum analyzer, upload the information to the e-iServ website and download the setting to the head unit. However, once you do that you can still adjust things to your hearts content and even save up to 5 pre-sets which include xover, PEQ and T/A settings. It also shows you a readout so you can continue to adjust and tweak to get a nice flat response.

Thanks for the review on the 5030. My wife has been asking me to set up her car and that might be just the HU for it.


----------



## SHOWTIME (Aug 18, 2009)

i just had this unit installed. i will do a full review
on it this weekend. i switched from a 2009 model
pioneer, so the review should help alot of people.

as of now i rate it 8 out of 10...i would have rated
my pioneer as 8 out of 10 as well. both are equal
in quality but are very different in function. 

im a big fan of the eclipse 5030...more info to follow...


----------



## covmaster (Sep 1, 2009)

Can you tell me what generation i pod you're using (spelled that way because I'm new and DIY thinks I'm fake). 
I was chatting with crutch__ today and they said that I would NOT be able to control my i pod from the actual device and that I would have to use the HU. 
I much rather use the device in my hands than the HU. I have a 5th gen i pod and also a 3rd gen nano (i think the 5th gen is less likely to work..)

Thanks for the awesome review though! I just installed a new Pioneer DEH-P7100BT and am not very happy with it - feel as though I've downgraded my SQ from my DEH-8600MP. Really appreciated your review and am seriously considering the 5030!


----------



## stebob (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure why you would want to use the ipod itself as the interface from the 5030 is great. Nonetheless, I have an ipod Classic 80gig and a 4th gen nano and they can both be controlled from the ipod itself.


----------



## JWPOORE (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is the iPod compatibility chart from their site: (Scroll down)
ECLIPSE iPod compatibility | Fujitsu Ten


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

stebob said:


> Why can't it run active? THe "front' can be used for the tweets, the "Rear" for the mids and the non-fader for the woofer. All 3 have independant xover and slope settings.


Simple; it only has a HP for both the front and rear outputs. You have to have both a LP and HP for one of those sets to be able to run active.

Keep reading and you'll figure it out. I was in the same boat 8-9 years ago.

Edit: To be crystal clear, here is a quote from the Crutchfield Info page found here:

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_099CD5030/Eclipse-CD5030.html?search=cd5030&tp=5684&tab=detailed_info

*Crossover: The crossover allows you to independently apply a low pass filter to the non-fading (subwoofer) outputs and a high pass filter to the front and rear outputs (line-level and speaker-level). *


----------



## whkana (Sep 23, 2008)

I have the 30GB 5.5 Ver. Video Ipod. Can't control from the Ipod. Just looked, and the Ipod screen just has the Eclipse logo on it.


----------



## covmaster (Sep 1, 2009)

Do you feel like you're lacking SQ without the 24bit DA converters that some other high-end HU's have? 
I am leaning towards getting this HU, but really am concerned about SQ, and figure an extra $200 really isn't so bad if the SQ on another unit would be significantly better.


----------



## SHOWTIME (Aug 18, 2009)

my eclipse 5030 review.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-product-reviews/65430-showtimes-eclipse-5030-review.html


----------



## stebob (Jun 25, 2009)

chadillac3 said:


> Simple; it only has a HP for both the front and rear outputs. You have to have both a LP and HP for one of those sets to be able to run active.
> 
> Keep reading and you'll figure it out. I was in the same boat 8-9 years ago.
> 
> ...


ohhh..yeah...didn't think about the LP for the mid. Good call, dude!


----------



## overtone (Sep 29, 2009)

Well there are certainly conflicting opinions of this unit sound quality wise. Some folks seem to think it sounds great, others not so much.

I may be leaning more toward an older Eclipse deck now...but some of those modern features are quite tempting!


----------



## deadlift425 (May 11, 2009)

Honestly, for what the headunit offers, its a great deal if your not planning to go active. I was all for the 9887 but chose the 5030 over it based on two things: usb, and bluetooth. I personally think you can't go wrong with either brand, but I think this unit offers you more options.


----------



## Z3Sooner (Aug 2, 2008)

You can still go 3 way active with this head unit, you just can't control it all from the head unit. If you don't mind using your amp crossovers you can HP your midbass and LP your subs with the amp crossover.

Sure, I'd rather have all those controls in the head unit, but for $299.00 it does allow you to go active on a budget.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

That's still kind of incorrect saying that as in all reality you can do the same setup with a large number of HU's out there that have a HP for the F/R, and a LP for the sub. Sure, you can, but it's much, much, much easier having it all up front when doing an active setup.


----------



## anhkhoai (Oct 2, 2009)

TFS!!


----------



## KLIO BZH (Nov 21, 2008)

What 's the possibility for the actif crossover ?
It's possible for active 3 ways ?


----------



## hanginsoul (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks for the great reviews! may i ask where did you guys purchase from? im thinking about getting one off ebay..yay or nay?


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

KLIO BZH said:


> What 's the possibility for the actif crossover ?
> It's possible for active 3 ways ?


No, not using the deck by itself.


----------



## whkana (Sep 23, 2008)

I bought mine from Crutchfield with the $20 referral discount. Free shipping, no tax, so that was the best deal I could find.


----------



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

Excellent review! Im thinking about buy this deck


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

I had the 8445, wish I hadn't gotten rid of it. I have been running stock (I know, how could I) and now I am leaning towards this. How much will I be missing?


----------



## scoobdude (Nov 13, 2009)

First post


I just picked up this unit as well. Coming from an Alpine 9833. Sound quality is much better. And the alpine had a 60x4 watt amp. Highs come though much better and the easy soundstage option works good for now till the mic come in.

BT is nice. I will not say perfect..yet. I have a palm pre and it has been having issues since the last FW update. It also will not tranfer my contacts, so i just manually dialed them and set the most used as favorites  Also the audio play/pause button works when it wants to, but it does stop the playback on the phone when switching sources

Now one thing i will say i miss from the apline is the amp control. The 9833 had something where and proprietary cable could be used to control the amp features. 

One other thing i did wish that was changed was the crossover and EQ settings. Bottom is 63Hz. Good thing is the amp has its own 1 channel EQ so i am good there.

Display is bright

USB.....Palm Pre in USB mode works fine, but micro SD card reader/USB thumbdrive thingy does not work..yet.

Ordered the unit from crutchfield and they are offering a 25 dollar gift card. i have not dealt with them in about 10 years, but my sales guy i was not happy with. Had to explain the wiring harness was needed etc. Anyway the GC can be used to buy the MEI-100 (optional mic). It will cost you another 2 bucks cause of shipping, but great way to go if you ask me. 

And for those looking, i believe they have it on Amazon throught Pacific Stereo (the other authorized dealer) from 240ish

Last but not least.... 3 YEAR WARRANTY!!!!!!

And now for a question, does anyone have any suggestions on getting the USB thing to work? I reformated it to no avail.

Thanks and hope this help anyone else on the fence



P.S. One other thing, I put this in an 04 wrx and the bezel makes it kinda harder than it should be to detach and attach the face. Its still possible, just harder than I am used to.


----------



## Soloact (Sep 13, 2008)

The USB should be straight forward.plug and play.one thing I haven't seen anyone mention yet is ..if you are listening to your iPod and say you turn off the ignition(run into the store)and restart the car,it automatically switches to tuner.a minor annoyance at best.sound quality wise,I like this unit.plenty of onboard power.bluetooth sounds much better than the 3200(3200 has the mic built in to the front,5030 is external)can't go wrong with this deck


----------



## paintsniper1325 (Nov 16, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if the 3rd gen ipod touch works with the 5030
Thanks


----------



## scoobdude (Nov 13, 2009)

My mic seems to really be lacking. Where are you guys mounting yours (car info would be nice too) and what phone are you using? I tried mine on the 3rd middle visor in the middle of the wrx (04) and i cannot get people to hear me very well. tried the sunvisor as well with similar results.


----------



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

great look panel


----------



## crazzybuff (Sep 14, 2009)

scoobdude said:


> My mic seems to really be lacking. Where are you guys mounting yours (car info would be nice too) and what phone are you using? I tried mine on the 3rd middle visor in the middle of the wrx (04) and i cannot get people to hear me very well. tried the sunvisor as well with similar results.


I also went for this HU, and have the same problem in my suzuki swift. My problem is the people cant hear me at all, unless I literally speak into the microphone upclose.

Contacted support and they say, the mic might be damaged during installation

Since this was brought to me from US all the way back to India, I am finding it difficult to get with the eclipse support as well.


----------



## scoobdude (Nov 13, 2009)

crazzybuff said:


> I also went for this HU, and have the same problem in my suzuki swift. My problem is the people cant hear me at all, unless I literally speak into the microphone upclose.
> 
> Contacted support and they say, the mic might be damaged during installation
> 
> Since this was brought to me from US all the way back to India, I am finding it difficult to get with the eclipse support as well.


crutchfield replaced my unit. Same issue. I tried other things such as lower the volume on the phone as seen in some nissan threads. Anyway I think we juust need to order a different mic.

any suggestions out there?

p.s. I tried with 2 phones and had issues with both phones and HUs


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

For the iPod control does it have a quick search function where you select the first letter of the artist, and then select it from there?


----------



## scoobdude (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't have an ipod but the manual says you can search by artist, song, album, audio book etc. Its on page 99 - 100 in the manual listed on crutchfield. Or you can switch control to the ipod itself. Hope that helps


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

scoobdude said:


> I don't have an ipod but the manual says you can search by artist, song, album, audio book etc. Its on page 99 - 100 in the manual listed on crutchfield. Or you can switch control to the ipod itself. Hope that helps



thanks.


----------



## scoobdude (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyone figure out a good way to organize folders and song on a USB drive? It seems to read by the date of placement and skips any folders that do not have a mp3 or wmpa file in it. Also only seems to support 1 level of hierarchy to see. In other words i have my music as Artist -> Album -> music files. However if there is no music files in the artist folder it skips and goes straight to the album folder.

In addition to that any folders or files added later by the same artist will show up at the end of the list (again, seems to read by when the item was put on the drive)

So looking to see what others are doing to correct/deal with this.


----------



## scoobdude (Nov 13, 2009)

Ok, its not an entire solution to the USB/CD folder list issue, but it certainly helps to have them in the right order on USB.

Anerty's Lair - DriveSort

this program will sort the folder in alphabetical order, however it will still skip any folder with no .mp3s or .wmas. So I have been moving one album into the artist folder to help me keep track of where i am on the list. Hope that helps someone.

and again if anyone has other solutions please post them up here. 16GB+ of music sucks if you can't find what you are looking for


----------



## mfarlow (Nov 27, 2009)

So for those of you who have this unit, how pleased or disappointed with it are you after using it for a little while?

I have no need for 3-way active, but I am looking for a unit with exceptional SQ, BlueTooth, and IP integration. I really wanted to try the new CD7200 MKII but I can't find one anywhere. So my choices now are between the CD5030 and the apline 9887


----------



## scoobdude (Nov 13, 2009)

mfarlow said:


> So for those of you who have this unit, how pleased or disappointed with it are you after using it for a little while?
> 
> I have no need for 3-way active, but I am looking for a unit with exceptional SQ, BlueTooth, and IP integration. I really wanted to try the new CD7200 MKII but I can't find one anywhere. So my choices now are between the CD5030 and the apline 9887


Not sure what you mean by IP integration but here is what i think so far:


1) sound quality is great, kinda harsh but can be cleaned up

2) microphone for auto tuning does a great job (its 20 bucks and does the T/A and EQ, plus you can still adjust it from that point)

3) having USB is nice, figuring out where to mount can be tricky though

4) pre-out are really nice. I have the amp turned all the way down and then turned the sub down under the timing adjustment setting

5)crossovers are nice, they go up pretty high, but wish they would go lower

6) onboard amp is clean, volume adjust volume and does not leave and frequencies behind at higher volumes

7) BT, works great with both my phone and my wife's phone, however mine will not transfer contacts. Good thing it does have 6 mem presets though. also shows signal strength

8) source volume control is a plus and phone volume, ringer volume and music are all set different

9) USB reading is quick, and while it can read 8 layers deep it only reads folder with music. so it skips all my artist folders and only shows my album folders

10) BT microphone could be better. I sound distance after only a few inches. Good news is its a 3.5mm so a replacement should no be hard to find 9tried it with my daighter singstar mic and it worked)

11) RED BUTTONS (hard to find now a days)

12) display is bright on full and just right all the way down at night (both can be adjusted individually)

13) BT audio works well. again my phone acts weird but tracks skip fine, pause does not work except when a call comes in. Wife's works as its supposed to. No voice dial that i found

14) phone book, i have only put a few contacts, but it will store 500 for each phone, you can dial out manually (tedious) and call logs are only for calls through the radio.

15) BT sound quaility coming though is great, you can also choose which speaker(s) you want it to come though, auto answer and auto connect

16) display is clean, will organized. S/A is kinda slow for my liking and it does have a black out feature. However to read ID3 tag info you have to change the display setting and it resets all the time.

sorry i have no info on ipod integration though

Oh and my phone is a palm pre (the one that don't work so well with the unit) and wife's was a centro and now a touch pro. centro did not do music.


Hope that helps


----------



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

The pathetic thing, is that this deck is probably better at doing USB than the CD7200, which officially is going back to crutchfield today.

SO LOOK FOR AN OPEN ITEM CD7200 MK II ON CRUTCHFIELD!


----------



## mfarlow (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I meant to say IPod integration, guess my head is faster than my fingers.

I'm going to keep my eyes peeled for that open box. I have no need for USB, as I use my iPod for my music.


----------



## scoobdude (Nov 13, 2009)

mfarlow said:


> Thanks for the info. I meant to say IPod integration, guess my head is faster than my fingers.
> 
> I'm going to keep my eyes peeled for that open box. I have no need for USB, as I use my iPod for my music.


The ipod integration looks better than usb. can search by artist album etc. What some people have commented on here is that they like the fact they can switch control from radio to the ipod or vice versa.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

I have used the search function, but forgive me if I am asking a dumb question. I have a CD5030, but have not installed it yet. I checked the manual, and checked online also but was wondering if the built in crossovers will allow me to run active for my 2 way setup? Probably going to be running a big Belle, ST-1300D. If so, what are the highpass crossover points that I could run my tweeters off of, and what are the points for the mids? I am debating running my XXX6.5 set active, and was going to add on a second set of mids up front. Not sure what adding on a second set of 2 ohm mids would do to the crossover frequency with the supplied passive crossovers. thanks.


----------



## Sinusone (Dec 30, 2009)

The Dude said:


> I have used the search function, but forgive me if I am asking a dumb question. I have a CD5030, but have not installed it yet. I checked the manual, and checked online also but was wondering if the built in crossovers will allow me to run active for my 2 way setup? Probably going to be running a big Belle, ST-1300D. If so, what are the highpass crossover points that I could run my tweeters off of, and what are the points for the mids? I am debating running my XXX6.5 set active, and was going to add on a second set of mids up front. Not sure what adding on a second set of 2 ohm mids would do to the crossover frequency with the supplied passive crossovers. thanks.


I don't think it can run active through the headunit itself. There isn't a LP and HP at the same time for the mids. I think you can if you put a HP on it and use the LP on your amp as someone said a few posts earlier.

The mic for me sounds great, I use a blackberry pearl and it is mounted on the visor through the A pillar. my car is a 97 civic and is REALLY loud, but all callers said I sound crystal clear.

Ipod control is good imo...You can search by artist song genre and others. For my setup I just go to song and it shows ALL songs. You can move through the list 1 by 1 via the rotating dial or if you press the up/down button it skips some by a certain amount (haven't really tested it so I don't know if its X numbers or X percent

All in all I like it and it's not hard to use as some reviews had said.


----------



## crazzybuff (Sep 14, 2009)

The HU controls for the bluetooth audio was initially working for bluetooth audio (pause/play, fw/back) with iphone 3gs ver 3.0.1 OS. I had a problem with the detection of the iphone and was asked by eclipse support to upgrade to 3.1.2 version of iphone OS. Since then, the play/pause, fw/back buttons for bluetooth does not work anymore. Does anyone else have the same issue with 3.1.2 version of iphone? I called support and they said, it works and asked me to reset the HU/re-pair the phone but none of it worked. 

Does anyone have success with iphone 3gs bluetooth controls yet? or is it a common problem?

I had very high expectations while buying it and have been really disappointed with this unit, so far. Even the ipod control through the HU blanks out in my case occasionally. With so many bugs, I would love to exchange this HU for a different one, but since it has been imported from US, its difficult to exchange this HU and am having to live with its limitations.

List of problems I have been facing:
1. Bluetooth mic volume too low (I had pulled out the mic as of now)
2. Unable to transfer contacts from iphone (probably a limitation of iphone)
3. iphone bluetooth audio controls doesnt work with 3.1.2 (eclipse support says it works but none of their fixes helped in my case)
4. The ipod browsing through HU displays a list of blank lines instead of (ALBUM/ARTIST/TRACKS) ocasionally. Same with USB as well.
5. The Heatsink fan is audible when the car is stationary
6. Some static through the speakers while reading MP3 disks


----------



## crazzybuff (Sep 14, 2009)

The Dude said:


> I have used the search function, but forgive me if I am asking a dumb question. I have a CD5030, but have not installed it yet. I checked the manual, and checked online also but was wondering if the built in crossovers will allow me to run active for my 2 way setup? Probably going to be running a big Belle, ST-1300D. If so, what are the highpass crossover points that I could run my tweeters off of, and what are the points for the mids? I am debating running my XXX6.5 set active, and was going to add on a second set of mids up front. Not sure what adding on a second set of 2 ohm mids would do to the crossover frequency with the supplied passive crossovers. thanks.


I am not an expert in car audio, but this unit does not have a bandpass filter for the mids, only high pass filters for the speaker level outputs and low pass filter for the non-fader output. So you may not be able to control the midbass and filter out the sub bass frequencies from them. If you can live with this, then yes it will do 2 way active.


----------



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

crazzybuff said:


> The HU controls for the bluetooth audio was initially working for bluetooth audio (pause/play, fw/back) with iphone 3gs ver 3.0.1 OS. I had a problem with the detection of the iphone and was asked by eclipse support to upgrade to 3.1.2 version of iphone OS. Since then, the play/pause, fw/back buttons for bluetooth does not work anymore. Does anyone else have the same issue with 3.1.2 version of iphone? I called support and they said, it works and asked me to reset the HU/re-pair the phone but none of it worked.
> 
> Does anyone have success with iphone 3gs bluetooth controls yet? or is it a common problem?
> 
> ...


I cant speak for the 5030, but when i had my CD7200, it used to do some very weird **** with my 3GS on 3.1.2. Getting it to auto pair was like luck of the draw. Also, if some else happened whilst streaming, all hell broke loose.

I was streaming internet radio once, got a text, and my iphone froze. Its never froze before for any reason what so ever.

After that, the rest of the time i had it, i didnt bother with BT. its sucked big time.


----------



## scoobdude (Nov 13, 2009)

As far as I know the Iphone does not support full AVRCP. A friend tried out my headphones and A2DP worked and the play and pause would work but not switching tracks. Hope that helps.

Another weird AVRCP issue is mine will change track but not pause (1 button right?). However it works fine when switching sources <shrug>


----------



## j0hans0n (Dec 8, 2008)

I bought this deck but I haven't installed it. I was just wondering if the time alignment feature would still be functional even if I'm running the speakers through the deck (hi-level) and not through an RCA cable --> amplifier (lo-level)? and does the deck output full range signals while running through it (hi-level)?

thanks.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I installed this deck last weekend so I am not quite ready to review it. It appears to me that all of the functions work through both the onboard amps and the pre-outs...T/A, EQ settings, etc...


----------



## scoobdude (Nov 13, 2009)

Get the mic from crutchfield. works awesome for the timing adjustment and auto EQ. Does not adjust the sub timing. If you ordered it from there and got the 25 dollar gift card you will owe like 2 bucks. 

Also i just ordered a new mic for the BT feature, will let everyone know how it works.

And for the news i am still working on, i have obtained the "promotion" eclipse was running for the 3 year warranty. Some things stated are:

1) must be installed and purchased from an authorized dealer (eclipse says crutchfield is not an authorized installer)

2) the unit must be registered by said authorized dealer/installer

3) the promotion ran until jan 1st 2010

so far i have not heard back from crutchfield about the 2nd issue, but the 1st issue may have been resolved.

For the 3rd issue i qualify, but others may want to look into it.

PM me if you want the pdf file from eclipse. Also eclipse registration (for warranty) must be done by phone or email. The online page is NOT for warranty registration.



ALL in all i really like the unit and am gonna keep it.


----------



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

^^ It wasnt a promotion. I went through this about 2 months ago with the CD7200. crutchfield is clueless. It took them 2 weeks to come up with nothing.

Every single person i spoke to at eclipse told me they had no idea why crutchfield would advertise all the Eclipse products with 3 year warranties. Miscommunication from the get go between these 2 companies obviously. 

Its always been, you get it installed by an authorized dealer, you get a 3 year warranty. Otherwise, its 1 year. PERIOD. I returned it to crutchfield.

This deck is on sale at Sonic for only $219. You get a 1 year warranty thru Sonic. and can spend like $30 bucks on squaretrade. Dont give crutcfield your money.


----------



## j0hans0n (Dec 8, 2008)

AudioBob said:


> I installed this deck last weekend so I am not quite ready to review it. It appears to me that all of the functions work through both the onboard amps and the pre-outs...T/A, EQ settings, etc...


Thanks.. Now I'm in a dilemma, either I get an amplifier for my component speakers or not since the set I'm planning to run with the 5030 has low sensitivity :surprised:


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

The internal amp is very clean and strong because I tested it out before I hooked it up to my amps. I am using the internal amplifier to power my rear mids in my doors and it works perfectly for rear fill.


----------



## j0hans0n (Dec 8, 2008)

AudioBob said:


> The internal amp is very clean and strong because I tested it out before I hooked it up to my amps. I am using the internal amplifier to power my rear mids in my doors and it works perfectly for rear fill.


That's great.. I hope it could run the ppi 355cs (bi-amped), that I got for it.

Again, thanks


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I think that it would work out pretty good using the front channel for the tweeter and the rear channel for the mid. Are you going to be running a sub???


----------



## j0hans0n (Dec 8, 2008)

AudioBob said:


> I think that it would work out pretty good using the front channel for the tweeter and the rear channel for the mid. Are you going to be running a sub???


Nope, I'm going subless since I needed the trunk space. And for some weird reason I get dizzy with too much bass. (My other car has a ported IDMax, perhaps i could try sealed.)

Thanks for the info on the deck. Much appreciated.


----------



## scoobdude (Nov 13, 2009)

update on the mic, order the clarion RCB199 and talked to a few people. Everyone said it sounded much better. I even hot swapped the mic with someone on the phone and they noticed a huge improvement.

Here is the amazon listing: Amazon.com: Clarion RCB199 External Noice Cancellation Microphone for MAX685BT and VRX785BT: Automotive

Hope that helps other in the crappy mic boat. Best news is i moved it from the useless 3rd sunvisor to the bottom of the gauge cluster (04 wrx) and people still hear me fine. Have not tried with road noise yet though. But its a big improvement already.


----------



## ftwonda (Jan 19, 2010)

I just installed this unit after a ton of research and lots of calling around. DIYMA was a large help and motivated me to join. I found this initial install review and it was nice but did not quite include as much ionfo as id like. I am using the unit as a dead head and would have liked to see a but more stereo feature and functionality info than BT quality. I will be posting a thorough review shortly after I recieve the tuning mic., hook up the BT to my iphone, and conduct an auto tune on the system.

I got rid of an Alpine 9886 to get this unit and so far I do not regret it one bit. I will never buy another Alpine. So far the unit has performed well out of the box and I am satisfied with the obvious features that anyone who is researching this unit can find.
I do have some minor frowns on OS design, button quality, asthetics, and a couple other things I will cover in depth when the mic comes in.


----------



## mfarlow (Nov 27, 2009)

Can't wait to read your review. I'm still on the fence with this one.


----------



## scoobdude (Nov 13, 2009)

I am awaiting your review as well. Also looks like crutchfield just dropped the price on this unit as well. 249 now


----------



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

So whats the final verdict on this sucker? I have the opportunity to get it at a decent price to put in the wifes car, and it'd be nice since it has USB. But i also have plenty other decks laying around. 

Does it sound great is my main concern?

I dont supposed someone would be willing to make a nice video using the menu's, and showcasing ipod, usb, screen savers etc.

Theres one vid on youtube, but its pretty useless.


----------



## ftwonda (Jan 19, 2010)

Stand by on theat video aphecacid, Ill be throwin a quick video here in a bit. I have never put any thing on youtube but Ill give it a shot. I had planned on waiting until the tuning mic came in before I moved any farther with the review but if y'all are chompin at the bit to get some feed back I throw something together today. I unerstand your basic interest and questions from your previous post but is there any thing else you want pointed out?


----------



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

One thing i'd really like tested out, and you dont actually have to put this in the video, is how silent the USB is. The shop owner sold the display unit, and i cant play with one, so i'm sort of blindly buying here.

This is a silent mp3. You have to put it on a usb thumb drive. An ipod wont do. Its 1 minute long. Just crank it up as loud as you can, and listen for any strange noises.

Im dying to know if Eclipse fixed the USB noise from previous models.

Other than that, i'd love to just get a tour around the deck.
Much appreciated!

Here is the silent mp3: MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## ftwonda (Jan 19, 2010)

Well your right about the file not doing much good on the video. Quick update: The Auto tune mic just came in right before I was gonna shoot the video so I will not be posting it untill tomorrow. BTW the mic (eclipse product# MEI-100) will be for sale when I am done with it for exactly what Ive got into it, about 25$. 

So I downloaded the file from the link provided and will give it a shot tmro. I also plan to explore how the unit handles the USB thumb drive. Since I do not plan on using the USB for a thumb drive I am not overly concerned with the quality of the interface but will be glad to showcase its function in the Vid.

Are you planning on using a thumb drive for music storage?


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I have been waiting to write a review after I get some tuning time and the mic. Let me know if you want to sell it when you are done.

I am very happy with this unit so far and I have owned some of the best ever made, (Alpine 7903,7904,7909). The menu system is easy to navigate and all of the sound controls work excellent (EQ,T/A,X-overs). The sound quality is very good and the pre-amp is strong as well. I would prefer an 8-volt, but my active crossover does that so no biggie.

I have not tried the USB as of yet so I can't comment on that.


----------



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

If i do buy the deck for my wifes truck, i'd definitely have to get USB in there, otherwise there is no way she'll give up the CD changer. 

If the USB is noisy like on pretty much every eclipse with USB before the 5030, i will have to think a bit harder before i buy. I have an extra CD7100 that i could put in her truck i supposed, but it would be total overkill. 

Ontop of that, i kinda just want to buy the "last Eclipse deck" in the USA.


----------



## ftwonda (Jan 19, 2010)

ok lets see if this works. This is the first vid I have put on YT and the quality is not that great but you will come out knowing more than you did going hopefully. After review I thought about re-doing it because I of my poor communiction skills while trying to describe functions (I was a bit hung over from the evening before....cut me some slack)

If anything is not coverd well enough just shooot me a line and Ill put another vid or post out to answer the best I can.


http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbfqkpOmiI8[/URL]


----------



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

Man, EXCELLENT review!

I dont know what the hell everyone complains about the ipod function being slow?? Its obviously not!

2 Things i noticed: Looks like they fixed how the MP3 file names are displayed. FINALLY!

And 2nd, looks like they fixed the USB noise!!

I cant thank you enough for you're excellent review! It answered most of my questions, ALL of the important ones anyway. Its a perfect match for my wifes truck!
I'm buying one tomorrow!

Thanks again man!

YouTube - Eclipse CD5030 Initial review


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I think you did a great job reviewing it.

BK


----------



## ftwonda (Jan 19, 2010)

mfarlow said:


> Can't wait to read your review. I'm still on the fence with this one.


See link below. Hope it does some good


[/YOUTUBE]YouTube - Eclipse CD5030 Initial review


----------



## mfarlow (Nov 27, 2009)

ftwonda said:


> See link below. Hope it does some good
> 
> 
> [/YOUTUBE]YouTube - Eclipse CD5030 Initial review


Excellent review! You cleared up pretty much all the questions I had. I was worried about the screen & iPod integration, but it's much better than I expected.

The video did cut off right when you were going through the things you don't like about the unit, so I guess we'll need to wait and find out what they are. 

Great job, and thank you very much for the work involved.


----------



## ftwonda (Jan 19, 2010)

Glad you guys liked it. The video cut off mid sentence there toward the end. I was going to go over some basic mechanical design features of the opening, closing, and det. face linkage that I thought could use come improvement. My previous Alpine used metallic snap-fit linkage in the locking mechanism that held the unit closed and the CD5030 uses plastic keeps. Not too crazy about that. I am Mechanical Engineer by trade so none of my investments are safe from mechanical critique. Basically I would have designed the mentioned features a bit more sturdy. That is one thing the Alpine def. had over this one....nice solid and secure feeling of the mentioned assemblies.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

My concern with this unit is warranty help after eclipse finally shuts down. who will handle it? 

BTW-Nice vid FTWonda very informative.

I'm seriously contemplating this unit or an Alpine 9855.


----------



## silentbass (Jan 5, 2010)

any way of running active with this unit without an external crossover unit?


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

no. you cannot run active with this deck. Its biggest down fall IMHO. If my amp didn't have the capability to run active on its own I would not even consider this unit.


----------



## silentbass (Jan 5, 2010)

so u just use ur amp's built in crossovers to run active?


----------



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

jonnyanalog said:


> My concern with this unit is warranty help after eclipse finally shuts down. who will handle it?
> 
> BTW-Nice vid FTWonda very informative.
> 
> I'm seriously contemplating this unit or an Alpine 9855.


Dont worry about that part. United Radio takes care of it now, and will in the future as well.


----------



## atomicquad (Sep 19, 2005)

So you can use the MEI-100 for auto tuning on the CD5030? Anybody try it, and what do you think?


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

silentbass said:


> so u just use ur amp's built in crossovers to run active?


If the amp has the capability then yes. I'm able to bandpass 2 channels for the mid-bass and run the other 2 channels as highpass for tweeters on my Genesis Profile5. 
Technically you could do the same thing with the 5030 and the amp combined. Its just not very convenient.
Read page 2 of this thread its been covered there as well.


----------



## whkana (Sep 23, 2008)

atomicquad said:


> So you can use the MEI-100 for auto tuning on the CD5030? Anybody try it, and what do you think?


So here's the funny thing: I used the MEI-100 for the auto time-alignment (t/a) and the auto-tuning (a/t), and the results were surprising.

The time-alignment was waaaay off. I got better result from both manual calculation (I got the formula somewhere on this forum, but a vague version was also provided in the download-able owner's manual), and the pink-noise method (also obtained somewhere on this forum).

The auto-tuning feature, however, made a huge difference. My system is not perfect, but it sure sounds better than what I could accomplish. The tuning was short, about maybe 5 minutes or less, and the manual was misleading - after the tuning, you need to press the "6" button of the radio preset - it took me like 30 minutes to realize it's NOT the no. 6 button indicated in the owner's manual.

Buttomline, definitely recommend spending the money for the mic.


----------



## whkana (Sep 23, 2008)

scoobdude said:


> crutchfield replaced my unit. Same issue. I tried other things such as lower the volume on the phone as seen in some nissan threads. Anyway I think we juust need to order a different mic.
> 
> any suggestions out there?
> 
> p.s. I tried with 2 phones and had issues with both phones and HUs


Mine mic has been working really well with 2 different locations: the first one was on the sun-visor right in front of me (the driver), but I didn't like the fact that if I flip-down the visor, then the mic is blocked, so I moved it to the A-pillar (driver's side, of course), and it's working just as well.

The only issues I have with Bluetooth so far is that I intermittenly lose connection, or the person on the other end of the call hear my voice distorted (under water sounding). The only cure I've found so far for both situations is to turn-off the car altogether to kill the bluetooth connection, and re-start the car to re-pair the phone and the 5030.

Any other suggestions as to how else either situations can be improved?


----------



## ftwonda (Jan 19, 2010)

whenever you used the tuning mike did you follow the order the operation guide from the website calls-out?....Set xover, TA, then PEQ? I am finding that when I do follow that order, I'll go back into the TA, after the PEQ runs it's calib., and all of the settings are changed to zero.


----------



## ftwonda (Jan 19, 2010)

whkana said:


> Mine mic has been working really well with 2 different locations: the first one was on the sun-visor right in front of me (the driver), but I didn't like the fact that if I flip-down the visor, then the mic is blocked, so I moved it to the A-pillar (driver's side, of course), and it's working just as well.
> 
> The only issues I have with Bluetooth so far is that I intermittenly lose connection, or the person on the other end of the call hear my voice distorted (under water sounding). The only cure I've found so far for both situations is to turn-off the car altogether to kill the bluetooth connection, and re-start the car to re-pair the phone and the 5030.
> 
> Any other suggestions as to how else either situations can be improved?



whenever you used the tuning mike did you follow the order the operation guide from the website calls-out?....Set xover, TA, then PEQ? I am finding that when I do follow that order, I'll go back into the TA, after the PEQ runs it's calib., and all of the settings are changed to zero.


----------



## atomicquad (Sep 19, 2005)

It seems their are 2 different mikes and we shouldn't confuse them. One for the bluetooth, and one that is capable to doing auto-tuning.

Here's what the mike for auto tuning says:
Use this ultra-compact tuning microphone with your Eclipse CD7100, AVN7000 or AVX5000 for the ultimate in fine-tuning your sound system. When combined with the DCU-105 surround sound processor, pink noise is fed into the sound system and the MEI100 will measure the response and save the data onto the Memory Stick. Pop the memory stick into your computer, log onto Eclipse's E-iServe website, and E-iServe will design custom EQ, crossover, and time alignment settings specifically for your vehicle and sound system. 
It didn't mention the cd5030?


----------



## ftwonda (Jan 19, 2010)

I am very well aware of which mic is which and which is being referred to in the conversation. Not to be a smart ass just pointing that out. Do you own a cd5030? Page 70 of the operation manual calls out the us of the MEI-100 tuning mic for auto tuning TA. I too have read the description you referenced. Sonic Elec. has it for their des. of the mic. If you reference the main features list of the 5030 on the Eclipse WS you will see that it offers auto/man. TA, and Auto EQ (using the mentioned mic.) FYI ; )


----------



## dizint (Feb 9, 2010)

Did using the mic make a noticeable difference?


----------



## danz400 (Feb 12, 2010)

whkana said:


> I have the 30GB 5.5 Ver. Video Ipod. Can't control from the Ipod. Just looked, and the Ipod screen just has the Eclipse logo on it.


This is awesome news, a couple guys on this thread have echoed this post while others have contradicted it. It makes sense in theory that those who say it doesn't work perhaps haven't found the setting or something. 

I'm Dan and I have this deck in my shopping cart and I'm about to buy it.. 

There's one thing holding me back ~ those of you who have an iphone 3g (or have access to test one), while the iphone is plugged in and streaming music can one operate the iphone normally? for instance, operate as if it were unplugged, run apps (gps, mail, etc.) and does it allow you to control music from the iphone?

Thanks for any effort to answer my question!

This thread is fantastic, so much info going on. A couple things are missing I believe:

1. The best competitor to this unit beyond alpine, would be the all in one Kenwood KDC-993. I have been in contact with a guy who bought it after researching a while, and he LOVES it. I've seen multiple vids and it seems like a great value. all inclusive no F_ML add-ons_ :mean:
here's a quick reference of it's stats
4V output (not as cool as the 5V of course!)
Great ipod (two way) and usb interface.
bluetooth (powered by parrot)
big display 5 lines of txt (for browsing big fat *+*)
lots of fancy colors (ehh :dozey: ) but can match your interior.. my 96 cherokee doesn't give a damn
2 usb inputs front/back (but one gets clogged by a stupid usb bluetooth thing.. (..don't ask)
1 aux 1.8 inch headphone jack into the front
great dac
top notch 5 channel EQ with lots of individual speaker control and sub control 

[I think that covers that?]

2. according to the folks at mobile edge online 
http : // www . mobileedgeonline . com / wp-content/uploads /2009/ 08/ eclipse-cd5030-offers-great-sound-tons-of-features / ] Eclipse CD5030 Car Radio Bluetooth Handsfree iPhone Interface | Mobile Edge Lehighton Mobile Electronics Experts
say the following about the cd5030:
"Let’s talk about a couple of these. For the low cost of an interface cable, you can have total control over your iPod or iPhone.* It will even charge the device while playing!* If your mobile phone or device has the Bluetooth A2DP protocol (streaming audio) you can stream your music right to the CD5030. No cable necessary! So if you have an iPhone, download the free Pandora app, set up a free Pandora account and stream your favorite artists right to your car audio system! Very cool!"

woahhh... that sounds pretty cool. :afro: _It makes me think that you can run your iphones apps and other uses while connected._

BUT~ confirmation would be appreciated big time. 


End of my endless post...

not really,
I'm a first time member, I just wanna say hello and I love this forum already.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

danz400 said:


> This is awesome news, a couple guys on this thread have echoed this post while others have contradicted it. It makes sense in theory that those who say it doesn't work perhaps haven't found the setting or something.
> 
> I'm Dan and I have this deck in my shopping cart and I'm about to buy it..
> 
> ...


Remember that A2DP is a compressed form of sending audio over bluetooth. It is supposed to be able to send at very high bit rates though, but I dunno if it is actually implemented at that high quality. Also, it can only do basic music navigation.


----------



## danz400 (Feb 12, 2010)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Remember that A2DP is a compressed form of sending audio over bluetooth. It is supposed to be able to send at very high bit rates though, but I dunno if it is actually implemented at that high quality. Also, it can only do basic music navigation.


good point- It was was too late at night when i read the article..


----------



## scoobdude (Nov 13, 2009)

whkana said:


> Mine mic has been working really well with 2 different locations: the first one was on the sun-visor right in front of me (the driver), but I didn't like the fact that if I flip-down the visor, then the mic is blocked, so I moved it to the A-pillar (driver's side, of course), and it's working just as well.
> 
> The only issues I have with Bluetooth so far is that I intermittenly lose connection, or the person on the other end of the call hear my voice distorted (under water sounding). The only cure I've found so far for both situations is to turn-off the car altogether to kill the bluetooth connection, and re-start the car to re-pair the phone and the 5030.
> 
> Any other suggestions as to how else either situations can be improved?


Try just pulling the face off. Holding the power down kill audio, but BT still is connected and phone calls will still come through  




On another note wiht the tuning mic, make sure all speakers are in phase. Mine failed on the SUB when i changed the phase settings on the HU.

Can someone please post info on eclipse closing down and has anyone had issues with the 3 year warranty? Not getting very far with crutchfield.


Also on page 4 someone mentioned they changed the way mp3 files names show up. How has it changed?


----------



## evoixbri (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a ALPINE CDA9887 available for sale in MINT CONDITION. It comes with original packaging, Ipod cable & aux cable. Only thing missing is the black faceplate trim & owner's manual. Email me if your interested @ [email protected] thanks !


----------



## crazzybuff (Sep 14, 2009)

Mine is dead already, after 4 months of use.

When CD is inserted it will play, but no lights no controls no display, even the remote wont work. I regret getting this unit now, having already had problems with the bluetooth now the HU is dead.

Will think twice about warranty/support before buying electronics from now on. Since it was bought from US to India and no eclipse support back here, thinking whether to open the unit to try and fix it myself or send it back to USA to crutchfield to get a replacement.

Anybody else face similar issue with this HU?

Its a shame. I really loved the SQ of this unit even with all its shortcomings.


----------



## Bill_Dozer (Feb 8, 2010)

crazzybuff said:


> Mine is dead already, after 4 months of use.
> 
> When CD is inserted it will play, but no lights no controls no display, even the remote wont work. I regret getting this unit now, having already had problems with the bluetooth now the HU is dead.
> 
> ...


I've had the unit in my truck for two days and I just had nearly the EXACT same thing happen to me. I went out started the truck, music came on from the radio (had left it on when I last turned off the vehicle) but no lights no display and no ability to control anything on the unit. I couldnt even power it off. I attempted to use the reset button behind the face but it would light up momentarily and then go right back to blacked out. I too am dissappointed as I was just starting to enjoy this HU.


----------



## crazzybuff (Sep 14, 2009)

Bill_Dozer said:


> I've had the unit in my truck for two days and I just had nearly the EXACT same thing happen to me. I went out started the truck, music came on from the radio (had left it on when I last turned off the vehicle) but no lights no display and no ability to control anything on the unit. I couldnt even power it off. I attempted to use the reset button behind the face but it would light up momentarily and then go right back to blacked out. I too am dissappointed as I was just starting to enjoy this HU.


So what did support has to say about this. Did you get a replacement or went with a different model? If so which one did you opt for? Just thinking of similar models like this such as the Kenwood X993/X994, hence asking.


----------



## Bill_Dozer (Feb 8, 2010)

crazzybuff said:


> So what did support has to say about this. Did you get a replacement or went with a different model? If so which one did you opt for? Just thinking of similar models like this such as the Kenwood X993/X994, hence asking.


I'm still waiting for Sonic Electronics to let me send it back. My RMA has been pending for the past couple days. I am debating what to do still. If Sonic carried the X994 I might be tempted to switch products. But they dont so I will probably stick with the 5030 at this point.


----------



## djronbxs (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi,

I have an issue with the CD5030, im trying to increase the bass from the PEQ on frequency 63Hz and it is not making any effect on the subwoofer even changing the Q curve, the change is being made only on the front/rear. The X-overs are set for the woofer 80Hz and 63Hz for the front so it is not a question of X-over problems. Can someone help me please ?

thanks


----------



## stockman2010 (Jan 11, 2010)

djronbxs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an issue with the CD5030, im trying to increase the bass from the PEQ on frequency 63Hz and it is not making any effect on the subwoofer even changing the Q curve, the change is being made only on the front/rear. The X-overs are set for the woofer 80Hz and 63Hz for the front so it is not a question of X-over problems. Can someone help me please ?
> 
> thanks


I had the exact same problem. I got the non-fade output connected to my front channel on the amp, and the front connected to my rear.

sounds like you don't have the rca connected to the correct outputs. check the rca connections from the radio and amp.


----------



## djronbxs (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi,

I have different types of RCA for the non-fading so its not possible to swap the inputs. Also if the X-over is set correctly, changing the PEQ should make the difference on all the outputs, it doesnt matter where you connect them if you dont have some filters on the amp itself.


----------



## Sinusone (Dec 30, 2009)

djronbxs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have different types of RCA for the non-fading so its not possible to swap the inputs. Also if the X-over is set correctly, changing the PEQ should make the difference on all the outputs, it doesnt matter where you connect them if you dont have some filters on the amp itself.


Maybe the PEQ only applies to the front/rear and not the non fading output, whats the manual say about the PEQ?


----------



## djronbxs (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi,

yes the subwoofer has one PEQ band which I can select between the 63Hz, 80Hz and 100Hz.

thanks


----------



## Sinusone (Dec 30, 2009)

djronbxs said:


> Hi,
> 
> yes the subwoofer has one PEQ band which I can select between the 63Hz, 80Hz and 100Hz.
> 
> thanks


my friend has that unit, it doesn't seem to affect his non fader output either. Seems like it only affects the front/rear


----------



## djronbxs (Mar 22, 2010)

so we should talk to Eclipse, since they are saying that the non fading output has one PEQ band assigned to the non-fading output !


----------



## djronbxs (Mar 22, 2010)

anyone with the PEQ not ffecting the non-fader please ?

thanks


----------



## Sinusone (Dec 30, 2009)

my local shop said PEQ won't affect non fader. 

I'm not using my rear output... I could HighPass from the HU and LowPass from amp, effectively making a bandpass for the sub, but I also could use the PEQ on the sub cause my 50hz has too much from cabin gain and sounds dirty

Would this work out?


----------



## n1div (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone know where I can still get the Eclipse MEI-100 Mic?

It seems like everyone is out of them.

Alternatively, does anyone know the resistance of the mic? I'm thinking I can just solder an RCA connector with a mic with similiar resistance if I can't find one.

TIA


----------



## littlejuanito (Apr 29, 2010)

I too being looking for the mic. Anyone have one for sale?
Please!
Thanks.


----------



## littlejuanito (Apr 29, 2010)

stebob said:


> Why can't it run active? THe "front' can be used for the tweets, the "Rear" for the mids and the non-fader for the woofer. All 3 have independant xover and slope settings.


I'm going to be running active but i dont wanna lose the rear fill. How do I accomplish this? If I run the rears off the deck's rear output, will they get affected when I adjust Xover/slopes on the rear RCA's?


----------



## ragj1976 (Nov 16, 2010)

I know this thread is kind of old. But hopefully someone can help me out. I have a 5030 installed and I really like it. I have a 2008 Honda ridgeline, once I hook up the steering wheel controls and program them they work fine. Problem is when they are hooked up the buttons (And only the buttons, not the wheel) on the face don't function. The minute I unplug the Steering 1 wire, or remove my ground for the steering wheel controls the face buttons respond again. Any Ideas? I have Steering 1 Connected to Honda Steering Wire, and Grounded the Honda Brown wire in the harness.. Do I need to ground Steering 2 on the eclipse. I didn't think so.

Other than that this deck kicks rear. I love it.


----------



## Tao Jones (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a Honda element and the buttons are the same way. It only happens when the unit is cold. The buttons function normally after about a couple minutes. Or I am able to get the buttons to respond (when it's cold) by hitting the steering control and the buttons at the same time. I've talked to their tech support and they didn't know why it's doing this. I originally bought mine from crutchfield and returned it for another one cause I thought it was defective. Both units did the same thing. I returned the 2nd unit and got a kenwood x994. I ended up installing the 994 in my girls car cause I hated the screen and got another 5030 used and this one is doing the same thing. I think it's normal... Shrug


----------



## ragj1976 (Nov 16, 2010)

Tao Jones said:


> I have a Honda element and the buttons are the same way. It only happens when the unit is cold. The buttons function normally after about a couple minutes. Or I am able to get the buttons to respond (when it's cold) by hitting the steering control and the buttons at the same time. I've talked to their tech support and they didn't know why it's doing this. I originally bought mine from crutchfield and returned it for another one cause I thought it was defective. Both units did the same thing. I returned the 2nd unit and got a kenwood x994. I ended up installing the 994 in my girls car cause I hated the screen and got another 5030 used and this one is doing the same thing. I think it's normal... Shrug


Ah I see.. Ok I'll have to mess with that..


----------



## arniek (Jul 29, 2008)

Is there any truth to the grapevine that Eclipse is getting out of the car audio business?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

arniek said:


> Is there any truth to the grapevine that Eclipse is getting out of the car audio business?


Only in US. Been out for a year already... 

Kelvin


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Remember that A2DP is a compressed form of sending audio over bluetooth. It is supposed to be able to send at very high bit rates though, but I dunno if it is actually implemented at that high quality. Also, it can only do basic music navigation.


wrong you can use your iphone normally on this deck. press and hold the "mode" button (top right from the volume wheel) until it beeps. viola! ipod and iphone control in your hand.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

littlejuanito said:


> I'm going to be running active but i dont wanna lose the rear fill. How do I accomplish this? If I run the rears off the deck's rear output, will they get affected when I adjust Xover/slopes on the rear RCA's?


yes it will affect the internal amp as well.


----------

